# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El azud de Xerta

## perdiguera

No sé donde poner el mensaje, he buscado en el Ebro y no aparece, tampoco he visto ningún foro de azudes... en fin lo pongo aquí que es donde puede mejor estar; si a algún moderador o al Administrador no le gusta el lugar donde lo coloco pues lo cambia y aquí paz y después gloria.

El azud de Xerta es una obra de ingeniería de primera importancia.
De él parten los canales de la margen derecha y de la margen izquierda del Delta del Ebro, próximamente también saldrá de él el canal Xerta-Sènia, en construcción por ahora, y, por si fuera poco, gracias a él, y a los regantes, se abastece de agua potable a prácticamente a todo el litoral de la provincia de Tarragona y a sus polígonos industriales mediante el CAT, Consorcio de Aguas de Tarragona, la existencia del cual ha permitido cerrar los pozos del acuífero del Francolí permitiendo su recarga y sirviendo desde ahora como pozoos de sequía.

Hecha esta introducción vayamos con las fotos que irán en dos tongadas

Primera tongada

Antiguedad: son las fotos de unos marcos para compuertas hechos en piedra y que han sido restaurados y colocados en un área de descanso próxima al azud.




En esta imagen se ven las guías de las compuertas


El azud en sí 
El inicio del canal del margen derecho

La presa-central eléctrica

El trammo medio del azud

El inicio del canal de la margen izquierda


Espero que os guste

----------


## perdiguera

Vamos con la segunda tongada.
Parece ser que en este embalse se cria o criaba un pez y una almeja especiales 

Aquí van las fotos del panel explicativo







Además se han gastado la pasta en hacer una escala para peces os pongo la propaganda y la foto donde puede verse la escala a la derecha del puente grúa.





Espero que os gusten

----------


## FEDE

Buenas fotos Perdiguera, me he dado un paseito con Google earth por la zona y vaya pedazo de azud en el río Ebro  :EEK!:  cuando viene una avenida no veas como tiene que saltar el agua por ahí no? 

Muchas gracias por las fotos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Esas almejas han desaparecido ya. No solo del Ebro, si no de toda España.
Las del Ebro fueron las ultimas.
Esa clase de pez no lo he visto nunca.
Por lo demas, las fotos, de primera, muchas gracias.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje Perdiguera :Smile: 

Es impresionante ver bajar el río por este azud cuando se producen desembalses.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

